# Synthetic Oil for your fleet?



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

First off let me state that I am a huge Amsoil fan. I am not a dealer (yet anyways), nor do I reap any rewards for posting this, but I am a preferred/wholesale customer and I use their products in virtually anything I can put them in. 

I'm curious if any of you guys use Synthetic oil, lubes, transmission/diff fluids, etc? in your fleet to save money?

I run Amsoil products throughout the drivetrain/engine in my personal 93 Toyota Truck, Yamaha outboard, and in my company van (2005 Chevy 3/4 ton Express with 4.8 Liter V8). I run Amsoils new Signature Series 0w30 in my company van (not my company) with the Amsoil oil filter, and I plan to change the oil annually now (currently have about 4500-5000 miles/7500 km's on it since last change), as well as I had the transmission flushed at 50,000 miles/80,000 km's with Amsoil Universal Synthetic ATF. Amsoil advertises that with this oil, as long as I use their oil filter, I can run up to 56,000 km's (35,000 miles) or one year, whichever comes first, before needing to change my oil. 

I'm trying to convince my boss to change the entire fleet over for a bunch of reasons, one of which it adds simplicity to ensuring the oil changes are done for the entire fleet - you just have one oil change week annually for the entire fleet. Amsoil also backs their products with a warranty against lubrication failure.

If you have a hard time believing in extended oil change intervals which some synthetic oil manufacturers such as Amsoil promote, all you need to do is go to the oil analysis section at bobistheoilguy.com in their forum and read some of the reports by people who have posted extended oil change interval used oil analysis' and you will become a believer if you haven't run this stuff before. Oil with many thousand km's still in good or safe, useable condition.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

A lot of the guys I ride motorcycles with swear by Amsoil. Some of these guys are riding Victorys with well over 100,000 miles on them so I guess that is a pretty good endorsement of both.

Mark


----------

